# Alternative to Easy Bake Oven?



## VisionaryMom (Feb 20, 2007)

DS wants real cooking equipment for Christmas. I looked at the EBO. I had forgotten that you just use the handle to put the pan in and can't see inside or use the timer. I think he wants something more realistic than that. Any ideas? I didn't have much luck Googling.

He loves to help us cook, but he's really wanting to be more independent with it.


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

How old is he? Can he use your regular oven?


----------



## VisionaryMom (Feb 20, 2007)

He's 5. I don't allow him to use the oven by himself. He's generally very cautious. He'd really like to do something without me, so maybe I could work up the courage to let him use the oven. Maybe I could put together a book of recipes he could make and get him some of his own cooking equipment.


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

My three and four-year-old Head Start kids could use my flat griddle and electric frying pan pretty independently. I provided long handled but child-sized tools when possible but they could also use adult-sized utensils as well.


----------



## VisionaryMom (Feb 20, 2007)

Hmm...I don't have a griddle or electric fry pan. I do have an electric wok, though, and maybe he could use that.


----------



## zeldamomma (Jan 5, 2006)

We bought a toaster oven. It's more user-friendly than the big oven, and it's good for a lot more than an easy bake oven would be.


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

I would be more reluctant to use a wok because of the higher sides. At least in the beginning. I got my griddle and electric frying pans from Freecycle. A toaster oven is a great idea, too.


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

I loved loved loved my Easy Bake oven as a child. Quite possibly my favorite toy ever. And I cooked frequently with my mother and in our kitchen and was responsible for making dinner after the age of nine.


----------

